
Sinclair ZX Vega+ Campaign Halted by IndieGoGo - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39191064
======
chippy
This is bizarre.

"Following a credible threat of violence against personnel of Retro Computers
Limited, including threats made as recently as last night, we asked
[technology desk editor] Leo Kelion and the BBC to refrain from publishing a
story we believe to be factually inaccurate and might put people at risk of
physical harm, alarm and distress," Retro Computers Limited founder David Levy
said in a statement on Wednesday.

"Since December 2016 the BBC have formally been on notice that this is a
police matter, and we ask that the BBC and Mr Kelion do not compromise the
police investigation."

The BBC delayed publication of this report to give RCL managing director
Suzanne Martin time to provide evidence of the threats, but she did not do so.
"

